# Schwinn PDG Aluminum 684 or 564



## dagonpaul (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello all, first post here. I've recently gotten back into cycling since my late 90's mountain biking romps and have found a fine love for roadbiking. Especially older roadbikes after obtaining a '78 Schwinn LeTour III and a mid eighties Puch 190 (any info anyone has about this one would be appreciated!)

Anyways, I was hoping someone could offer some insight on a Schwinn Paramount Design Group Aluminum series bike that is being offered on my local CL. Seen here

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/1243027869.html

Without speaking yet to the seller, seems to be either an '89 564 or a '90 684. Catalogue info here...

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1...9_Ltwt_05.html

and

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1...ad_Cat_22.html

So far, I have found a ton of info about how Schwinn produced these in the Paramount factory in order to sell them under the legendary "paramount" designation as Paramount Design Group, but have not been able to find any information on value. Since seeing one of these online I have really taken a liking to the style and acclaim, however I feel like $700 is a steep price.

Has anyone had any experience with these bikes? Are they worth $700? If not, what would one be worth?

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

See my reply to your question on BF.


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

I sold Schwinn 564 bikes back in 1989. Retail price was $564.00. Also, the author on CL claims that its a Chicago made bike. That isn't true, Schwinn had those made in Japan. Schwinn had a factory in Greenville, MS at the time, producing Columbus tubing bikes. 
700 bucks is too much for this bike.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I recently sold a 564 for around $400 and I included Look pedal and shoes with the original Exage components. I even had a polished aluminum fork installed. The steel fork went with the bike too. The welds are nicely finished. Much better than the competition. I thought it had an almost punishing ride but I did ride it for a couple of seasons before I got a good steel bike. I think all of the aluminum PDG bikes were made Greensville.
Check here. Maybe they can be of more help.
http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/forums/


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a 754 PDG with the Sante series which I paid $75 for, although I had to put a new rear rim on. It was well made. I agree that the ride was harsh. The internal seatpost binder bolt (sort of like a quill stem setup) can be problematic. I rode it for several years and sold it for $125.


----------

